# Durham City Baths, March 2010



## Sgt. Pepper (Mar 20, 2010)

Visited with Vintage

Durham City Baths was opened sometime in the 1930's, and closed its doors for good in July 2008.

Considering the relitively short amount of time its been closed, its near enough completely trashed, with some rooms having suffered more than others.

Spent about an hour inside, and there isn't a great deal to see, theres alot of graffiti around the place, and evidence of a fire in the main pool, but other than the general vandalism, it was still a good experience, and I'm glad I got in before it gets even worse.


On a personal note, giving that I can't swim, it was quite novel to be in a swimming pool for the first time in years (abiet one that had no water in, but still)


Anyway, on with the photos.





































The rest are here


----------



## Vintage (Mar 20, 2010)

Also a big well done to us braving the entrance into this place this time around


----------



## Mondeo_Lad (Mar 21, 2010)

Excellent pictures - thank you!

I always find it interesting to pull up photos of these type of sites before they closed, and as luck would have it someone photographed it just before it closed. The comparisons are stark.

http://www.robbirrell.com/durhamcitybaths/


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great find there..as ever,its a darn shame these facilities close in the first place.


----------



## Parkus. (Mar 22, 2010)

Minus the obvious chav-made vandalism, I think it's clear how much constant attention the building needed to keep it in shape. Probably why it closed down, became uneconomical. I mean the roof was in pieces after a month


----------

